# Ted or Alan?



## Melian (Dec 24, 2001)

Hey,who do you think is the best illustrator of Middle-Eatrh?


----------



## Merry (Dec 24, 2001)

Alan Lee has a better range but Ted has some of the better pictures.

Make sense? I hope so...


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 24, 2001)

Definately Ted Nasmith.... I've never really liked Alan Lee's artwork. He doesn't use the rich, vibrant colors that I've always pictured ME as having. Don't get me wrong, his art is amazing, I just don't like it very much.


----------



## aragil (Dec 24, 2001)

*Darrel K Sweet*

He usually missed on Aragorn, and I think his Orcs were mostly off, but hands down my favorite, all the same


----------



## Melian (Dec 26, 2001)

I expected that most of you would vote for Alan,simply because Ted's work sometimes does not correspond correctly to Tolkien's.I mean,his Dragons and Balrogs are not winged and small details like that...
I myself have a Tolkien calendar by Ted-it's really impressing,especially the picture of Valinor,or the wakening of the Elves at the Lake...
In short,I tend to like both of them.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 26, 2001)

I *LOVE* Nasmith's interpretations of M-E. Lee is only so-so in my esteem.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 28, 2001)

Hmm, I like Alan Lee's style more than Ted Nasmith. Anke Katrin Eiszmann is my favorite though. http://fan.theonering.net/rolozo/images.php?collection=eiszmann


----------



## Melian (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks,Talierin,I have never seen these before! 
They are great,indeed.But maybe after Alan and Ted,my most favourite is John Howe.


----------



## Earnil (Jan 2, 2002)

I prefer Alan Lee over Ted Nasmith. I think Ted Nasmith's pictures aren't of very good quality.

But Alan Lee isn't even my favourite of all the artist's that have illustrated various scenes of ME. John Howe is my favourite overall, he just puts so much detail into his pictures. And he seems to be able to capture the right moments in events that have happened in Arda.


----------

